# Livres achetés ne sont plus dans ibook



## L'AGE (5 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai des livres que j'ai acheteés notamment des guides MacGe, auquels je n'ai plus accès depuis que(hélas) je suis passé en IOS8 sur mon IPad 2.
Ils sont bien dans mes achats mais plus sur mon étagère.
Que faire ???


----------



## aurique (5 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, 

Tu as essayé de les re-telecharger ?


----------



## L'AGE (6 Janvier 2015)

Non j'essaye demain et je te dis.
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h24 ----------

Oui c'est bon en rechargeant !
Qu'elle plaie cet OS...
Apple nous force vraiment a achetez du matos. J'ai gardé mon FX 8 ans et a chaque nouveau modèle il devient obsolète plus vite.
En tout cas merci.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (13 Janvier 2015)

Rien n'est obsolète. Tout dépend de tes besoins réels, de tes envies et de ton portefeuille. 
L'iPad 2 fonctionne bien a priori. 
Pour les livre, tu peux avoir tous les livres achetés sur ton étagère. 
Dans les réglages, tu vas chercher dans iBook et tu les auras tous. Les non téléchargés seront affublés d'un petit nuage. 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration


----------

